# Discus with Severums ?



## fishyguynice (Oct 30, 2006)

*Can Discus be kept with Severums if there is enough space in the tank ? :fish: *


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't, severum will terrorize discus due to the similar body shape.


----------



## fishyguynice (Oct 30, 2006)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I wouldn't, severum will terrorize discus due to the similar body shape.


*Are you saying this from experience or ... :roll: *


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

with Severum you can try with Hypselecara Temporalis or Uaru Amphiacanthoides.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

fishyguynice said:


> DirtyBlackSocks said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't, severum will terrorize discus due to the similar body shape.
> ...


From experience severums can be really nasty toward similar sized cichlids in general.
I absolutely would not keep them with discus.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

sevs can be nasty period. mine hate my datnoids


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never personally kept severum with discus, but I've bred both and have a few years under my belt...

It would work in a huge tank - simply because the severum would be able to section off a territory the discus would never go near. But we're talking somthing out of the ordinary, I'd say at least 8'x4'x4'.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Like Dirtyblacksocks, I can easily say NO, these cannot be kept together having kept both species... even though I have not mixed the two I can be certain... if Severums bit a hole in the side of a yellow lab, ate 12 danios, a Julidichromis and killed a fellow severum, I did not really have to actually try it... just like I don't have to stick a fork in my leg to know it'll hurt


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My Rotkiel Severum was a very laid back fish... That being said I kept her with breeding cons and a 7" Jack Dempsey. Even though she never acted outwardly aggressive she RULED the tank (with a very peaceful fist)... If her mere presence could keep those tankmates inline I imagine she'd give the shy Discus a heart attack :lol: .

But seriously, aside from Sevs being more aggressive to similar looking fish (which is quite common with cichlids) the temperature requirements of the 2 species are further apart than I'd be happy with... You could always compromise and have your temps somewhere in the middle - but then neither species would 'thrive' (i'm speculating)...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

A good substitute for the discus that may be able to handle themselves a bit more acceptably would be fish out of the festivum complex, insignis in particular are very close to severum temprement.


----------

